# Tabella delle partizioni - MBR o GPT?

## johnnystuff

Ho una mobo con UEFI, c'è qualche ragione per cui dovrei usare una tabella delle partizioni gpt piuttosto che mbr? E soprattutto, ci sono problemi di cui è meglio essere informato _prima_ di partire con l'installazione? Tipo grub, tanto per non fare nomi. 

Posso avere 2 bootloader sui due dischi di sitema? Attualmente ho win su sda che parte col suo bootloader e vorrei mettere gentoo su sdb col suo bootloader che NON deve avviare anche win, semplicemente all'avvio scelgo se far bootare sda o sdb.

----------

## pierino_89

Per quanto riguarda GPT vs MBR non saprei dirti, non mi sono ancora informato in merito.

Riguardo alla seconda domanda puoi avere più dischi ciascuno col suo bootloader, e scegliere con che disco partire all'avvio. Volendo, grub ti permette di lanciare il bootloader di un altro disco.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Ho una mobo con UEFI, c'è qualche ragione per cui dovrei usare una tabella delle partizioni gpt piuttosto che mbr? E soprattutto, ci sono problemi di cui è meglio essere informato _prima_ di partire con l'installazione? Tipo grub, tanto per non fare nomi. 

 

Al momento il problema è che per installare su un sistema con uefi devi avere un media di installazione che lo supporti :

https://blog.flameeyes.eu/tag/uefi

Qui sopra trovi il blog di un gentoodev che c'è già passato.

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Posso avere 2 bootloader sui due dischi di sitema? Attualmente ho win su sda che parte col suo bootloader e vorrei mettere gentoo su sdb col suo bootloader che NON deve avviare anche win, semplicemente all'avvio scelgo se far bootare sda o sdb.

 

potrei sbagliarmi, ma sta cosa la fà il BIOS...

Forse la cosa più semplice è che installi il bootloader GRUB sul primo disco con win e poi da lì scegli se far partire windows o linux.

----------

## johnnystuff

In questi pochi giorni da quando mi son messo in testa di reinstallare le mie distro preferite su un nuovo ssd secondario (su sda come dicevo c'è win7 x64) ho faticato e sudato polpastrelli come mai nella mia vita di installatore pazzo e semi-noob amante di linux quale sono. E ho fallito miseramente! Cioè proprio sempre, per la prima volta in assoluto per quanto provassi e cercassi soluzioni, alla fine non ce l'ho fatta...... ma non è finita male

Tutto è iniziato da qui (wiki di arch):

 *Quote:*   

> Choosing between GPT and MBR
> 
> The choice basically boils down to this:
> 
> 1- If using GRUB Legacy as the bootloader, one must use MBR. See #Using MBR - Legacy Method.
> ...

 

senza provare a ricapitolare tutte le cose lette e provate, posso solo dire che lo scoglio maggiore è stato risolvere il fott$#@&% problema del "chicken and the egg" a cui fa riferimento anche Diego Elio nel tuo link. 

 *Quote:*   

> I didn’t say that it’s impossible to boot with UEFI! Some (pretend) news site decided to use my post – that explained how to solve the chicken-and-egg problem with needing EFI variables support to set up GRUB 2 to boot off EFI – was actually saying that it’s impossible to boot Linux on UEFI systems.

 

Il momento fatidico in cui devi installare grub ma magicamente scopri che devi farlo in un sistema avviato UEFI!!! Se non facesse ridere sarebbe da piangere. Cioè io sto smadonnando come un ebreo errante e quando alla fine mi manca un comando viene fuori che per come ho eseguito il boot non ci sono speranze: non funzionerà.   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Sad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

Vabbè taglio corto e dico che ho risolto con la terza distro che volevo installare: Sabayon. Io avevo già lo schema delle partizioni fatto con gdisk e sda1 formattata in vfat con etichetta EF00, per il resto ha fatto tutto senza battere ciglio. Installato se stessa, riconosciuto gli altri kernel avviabili, compreso quello di win su sda, e installato grub2 nell'mbr di sdb. Spettacolo.

Non sapevo di systemrescue3 ma il metodo che si trova nel link che hai postato non solo è il migliore ma tutto sommato, per quel che ho visto io almeno, l'unico:

 *Quote:*   

> So, after booting into SysRescueCD, I zeroed out the Master Boot Record (to remove the old-style GRUB setup), re-typed the first partition to EF00 — it was set to EF02 which is what GRUB2 uses to install its modules on non-EFI systems), and formatted it to vfat, then… I chrooted into the second partition (which is my Gentoo Linux’s root partition), rebuilt GRUB2 to support efi-64, and just used grub2-install. Done!

 

ora non ho molto tempo per fare altre prove (tipo mettere mano al grub.cfg o provare a chrootare in arch o gentoo che ho sulle altre partizioni per installare grub da lì), magari nel prossimo weekend ma morale della favola: perdete ogni speranza oh voi che partizionate gpt!! E procuratevi systemrescue3 o sabayon   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Felice d'esserti stato d'aiuto  :Wink:  e complimenti per avercela fatta, alla fine.

Sbatterci la testa è il miglior modo per sbagliare, capire, farcela ed insegnare ad altri  :Wink: 

----------

